# Adoption et Protection animale > Ils n'ont pas eu de chance. >  BOSKO, croisé berger né en 2013. Est-il condamné à passer sa vie dans un box ?

## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Bosko
*Type:* Chien croisé
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle






Situation actuelle


*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							




 

 

N° DE PUCE : (à venir)

NOM : BOSKO

RACE : Commune

SEXE : MÂLE

DATE DE NAISSANCE APPROXIMATIVE : 14/03/2013

COULEUR : FAUVE

POINT SANTÉ :

SON ORIGINE : Sauvé de l'équarrissage par Lénuta au mois de mars 2017

*SON COMPORTEMENT* : Prend les friandises à la main. S'approche timidement.
01/02/2020 - Lénuta dit de lui qu'il est intelligent, calme, timide. Il peut être adopté.

*FRAIS D'ADOPTIONS :*
de 4 mois à 7 ans : 270.00 EUROS
A partir de 8 ans et jusqu'à 9 ans : 160.00 EUROS

SI STÉRILISATION FAITE EN FRANCE PARTICIPATION A LA STÉRILISATION : 100 EUROS


Arrivera en France, stérilisé, identifié, vacciné selon le protocole Roumain - vaccin antirabique, passeport Européen.

ADOPTION  ACCEPTÉE DANS TOUTE LA FRANCE : Oui, mais les familles doivent venir  chercher leur animal à l'aéroport Roissy-Charles-de-Gaulle, le jour de  son arrivée.

Adoption sous contrat de l'association - L'Arche dÉternité - Siret : 517 669 719 000 18

*Contact des bénévoles responsables d'adoption :  06.73.13.17.91 - 07.50.34.33.79 - 06.37.25.72.24 
Par mail : contact@archedeternite.org

Contact de la bénévole responsable des familles d'accueil : 07.89.21.54.48 -* *06.49.32.09.81 
Par mail : familledaccueil@archedeternite.org* 


Vous ne pouvez ni adopter, ni être Famille d'Accueil, une autre solution soffre à vous - LE PARRAINAGE.

Adresse mail : parrainage@archedeternite.org

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

*Bosko* est un chien magnifique  

Plutot  haut sur patte, il n'est pas très gros en gabarit. Majestueux, il était  très heureux de nous voir et est venu prendre sa friandise à la grille.
Après plusieurs biscuits , il à pris directement dans la main mais s'est vite retiré pour dégusté.
On voit bien qu'il a envie de contact mais qu'il n'ose pas trop pour le moment.
Je suis certaine que *Bosko* évoluera très vite .
Il est assez détendu avec les autres chiens et ne dit rien a ceux qui l'entoure .
Nous avons remarqué que *Bosko* à un probléme de vue. Il louche lorsqu'il fixe quelque chose au loin mais voit très bien le biscuit si il est a terre .
Cette particularité le rend encore plus choux, j'éspère qu'il fera rapidement des progrès afin de venir en France très bientot

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Magnifique *Bosko*... encore un peu d'appréhension au contact mais ça viendra...

Bon  il m'a un peu grogné dessus quand je me suis approchée de sa niche avec  le pschitt pour le déparasiter mais en même temps je venais  l'embêter...

Comme tu dis Megane il louche.. on s'est fait la même reflexion avec Chibi 

Avec un peu de temps il deviendra un super loulou pour une super famille!!

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## Vegane7

Quel chien magnifique...

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

::

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

::

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Bosko est toujours à l'adoption.

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

::  ::

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## Vegane7

Quel beau chien adorable...

FB fait de mon côté :

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

> Quel beau chien adorable...
> 
> FB fait de mon côté :
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater


Merci

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## Vegane7

> Quel beau chien adorable...
> 
> FB fait de mon côté :
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater


Up !

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## Vegane7

Il est magnifique  ::

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

2 petites vidéos de Bosko :

https://youtu.be/OOEE33ihU70

https://youtu.be/SYY_ig83Jdo

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

*Bosko* est toujours très timide. Il vient si on a des friandises mais on voit bien qu'il reste sur ses gardes...il est hésitant...
Il est vraiment très beau et très calme.

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## Vegane7

Il a grossi...

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

> Il a grossi...


Oui le pauvre, le manque d'exercice surement ...

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## Vegane7

On repartage sur FB pour Bosko !

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Bosko s’ennuie, son regard change et devient de plus en plus triste, il grossit... il n'y a pas que les humains qui peuvent déprimer, les chiens aussi et malheureusement Bosko n'est pas épargné. Aidez le a sortir de là !!!

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Lénuta vient d'annoncer sur son mur que *Bosko* est parti dans un monde meilleur.

Qu'il repose en paix...

----------


## fredon21

::   ::  Repose en paix mon Loulou !

----------


## aurore27

Bon voyage Bosko. Ssois heureux là où tu es à présent, tu es en paix. ::

----------


## Daysie433

*doux repos petit père Bosko*  :: 
*dommage que tu n'aies pas fini ta vie en famille entouré d'amour*

----------


## GADYNETTE

C'est tellement triste de savoir que des chiens ne connaissent pas la chaleur d'un foyer. (sur la photo, il avait tellement un si beau regard) Repose en paix mon tout beau.....

----------


## anniec

::  ::  ::

----------

